# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  cảm xúc quy nhơn

## phuongoanh2qdt

_DU Lich Quy Nhon_

Trở lại Quy Nhơn với một thời gian có hạn. Có nhiều dự định chưa thể thực hiện được mỗi khi về lại quê nhà. Quy Nhơn đã là thành phố loại I. Không hiểu thành phố đã đổi thay như thế nào ? Để nhìn toàn cảnh và tận hưởng không khí Quy nhơn, tôi đã chọn hình thức nhìn Quy nhơn từ trên cao và một đêm rong ruổi nhiều nơi.

Buổi sáng từ đỉnh dốc đường QL 1 giáp với Phú Yên. 

Quy Nhơn trải dài theo hình cánh cung, rực rỡ dưới ánh nắng chan hòa của một buổi sáng hè.. Những ngôi nhà mái ngói đỏ là khu resort Hoàng Anh Gia Lai, phía xa xa là khách sạn Hoàng Yến, Hải Âu với những hàng dừa nghiêng mình soi bóng với biển cát. Nhìn xuống dưới chân núi, sóng liên hồi đánh lên những cụm đá, nước trào qua bọt nước trắng xóa rồi tan dần.
Quy Nhơn thật nhỏ nhắn, cả biển xanh cũng thu lại trong tầm nhìn.

Buổi sáng tinh mơ trên núi Bà Hỏa.
Một mình thong thả leo lên mỏm đồi phía Tây của núi Bà Hỏa ( mỏm đồi có cây Thánh Giá của người Công Giáo ).Vị trí này tầm nhìn rộng hơn, quan sát cả một vùng rất rộng. Cảng Quy nhơn với những chiếc tàu neo đậu kế nhau. Khu Kinh tế Nhơn Hội với những bãi cát và những ống khói cao của các nhà máy phân xưởng.Trải dài tầm mắt ra hướng Bắc là năm nhánh sông như lòng bàn tay xòe vươn ra biển. Ngược lên hướng Tây, Tuy Phước một màu xanh ngút ngàn với chi chít những ô ruộng. 

Từ trên cao Quy Nhơn là một màu xanh điệp trùng. Màu xanh của cây cỏ, hoa lá, được chăm sóc, giữ gìn. Đó còn là cái xanh dịu dàng của biển, được lồng trong những viền rừng đước quanh đầm Thị Nại. Màu xanh của những con đường ven biển mới hình thành. Màu xanh Quy Nhơn là màu xanh đa dạng : Xanh núi - xanh cây – xanh biển. 
Một cảm giác dễ chịu khi ngắm nhìn thành phố đang đổi thay. 
Một Quy nhơn trong sương mờ với những viền xanh xa xa, những đám mây sà thấp.
Đêm trên cầu Nhơn Hội



Đêm tháng 5 Quy Nhơn trời không trăng. Biển trải dài bao la. Bầu trời lung linh những tinh tú. Đêm rực sáng ánh đèn, mùi hương cây lá thoang thoảng trong gió. Không gian yên tĩnh, sự yên tĩnh được tạo nên bởi hơi thở nhẹ nhàng của biển trong gió về đêm. Sự yên tĩnh huyền diệu của màn đêm được lập đi lập lại không ngừng. 

Xa hơn một chút về hướng cảng Quy Nhơn. Bóng dáng một chiếc thuyền câu lướt nhẹ, giống như cái vuốt ve êm ái trên thân thể ấm áp của màn đêm. Ngay đầu cầu dẫn, một nhóm thanh niên, có lẽ là sinh viên hay học sinh THPT của một trường nào đó đang hát những bản nhạc về học đường, về khát vọng sống của tuổi trẻ. Tiếng hát trong trẻo của nhựa sống thanh niên, tiếng ghi ta thùng và dàn nhạc của biển khơi tạo nên một bản hòa tấu tuyệt vời. Hình như các em hát để thoát khỏi một cái gì đó. Tôi nghe xao xuyến và hừng hực cái thời trai trẻ như họ. Những ca khúc họ hát là thiêng liêng, diễn tả khát vọng và niềm hạnh phúc… là điều tương ứng với đêm nay huyền hoặc. Một giọng ca nữ hát bài “ Đêm thành phố đầy sao” của Trần Long Ẩn khá hay. Giọng hát quyến rũ, mượt mà, dễ đi vào lòng người. Khi thì vút lên cao, khi thì tiết tấu trầm, hòa lẫn vào nhau. Những lời hát du dương, rộn ràng, tuôn trào không ngớt, giống như sự vĩnh hằng của thời gian, như thăng trầm của một đời người.

“ Thành phố đêm nay đầy sao, dòng sông đêm nay đầy sao…”. Khúc nhạc đi vào đêm theo một cách thể tồn tại. Sự tồn tại của con người tôi, của không gian nơi đây và ở một khoảnh khắc hiếm hoi này. Hạnh phúc nhất vẫn là điều ngẫu nghiên nhất. Sự cảm nhận đến bất ngờ và trong một cảm xúc ngất ngây.

Vẫn “ nghe” được mùi nước hoa thoang thoảng. Mùi hương chắt lọc từ muôn ngàn đóa hoa cũng như bài hát là chắt lọc của hạnh phúc con người.

Hạnh phúc chứ nhỉ ! Tôi đang đứng giữa chiếc cầu Nhơn Hội vượt qua biển dài nhất Việt Nam. Cây cầu là niềm ngưỡng mộ, niềm tự hào của mọi người dân Quy nhơn – Bình Định.
Nơi phương trời xa xôi tôi, nước mắt tôi đã rơi một cách sung sướng khi được xem ngày khánh thành chiếc cầu. 

Tự hào cho quê hương có những tập thể và con người lãnh đạo với tư duy sáng tạo, dám nghĩ dám làm. Bài toán phát triển đã được chính quyền và nhân dân Bình Định quy đổi từ không gian thành thời gian. Chiếc cầu như dải lụa đào vắt ngang qua biển, tạo cho Quy Nhơn hữu tình, thơ mộng và trẻ trung hơn. Chiếc cầu cũng là tia laser cực mạnh để “bắn” Quy nhơn đi xa hơn trên con đường công nghiệp hóa – hiện đại hóa.

Xin cảm ơn và tôn vinh những người đã thiết kế và làm nên tuyệt tác ấy. Những con người đã làm nên niềm tự hào bằng những bậc thang của trí tuệ, của những dòng mồ hôi, của sự lao động cực nhọc vì sự đi lên của quê hương Bình Định.

Tôi như bị thô miên với một giọng ca nữ trong nhóm và ngất ngây với tiếng đàn mang tiết tấu chậm … 
“Những chiếc giỏ xe chở đầy hoa phượng
Mối tình đầu của tôi là cơn mưa giăng giăng ngoài của lớp.. 
Em chở mùa hè của tôi đi đâu…”
Bài Phượng hồng ! Bài ca có lẽ hay nhất về tình yêu đẹp của thời học sinh. Những điều thiêng liêng của tuổi hoa niên lại thăng hoa ngay chính nơi này nhỉ ?
Giọng ca vừa dứt, vị thần vừa bay lượn trong không gian như bị nhốt trở lại. Nhìn về hướng cầu tàu xưa, nhớ buổi tan trường với những tà áo dài tung bay trong gió. Đã gần bốn mươi năm, giờ chỉ còn trong tâm tưởng. 
Giờ đây nhìn lại mình đã không thể tìm lại bóng dáng xưa.
Một cảm giác hụt hẫng…tôi nổ máy và chiếc xe từ từ chạy về hướng Nhơn Hội giữa hai đường cong của trụ đèn.

Đêm di tích lịch sử - văn hóa Tháp Đôi.
_Du Lich Quy Nhon_

 
Ngày xưa hai ngọn tháp đứng kề nhau là nơi họp chợ : Chợ Tháp Đôi. Khi học trường Nguyễn Trường Tộ ( THCS Đống Đa ngày nay ) lũ học trò chúng tôi thường vượt rào để sang đây nghịch ngợm, ăn hàng vặt. Hai ngọn tháp như phế tích của thời gian. Chỉ biết đó là Tháp của người Hời nay gọi là Chăm hay Chàm. Thời đó, mấy ai quan tâm đến giá trị lịch sử văn hóa của ngôi tháp này.
Tôi chưa bao giờ thấy một cộng đồng dân cư người Chăm nào ở Quy Nhơn trong thời gian sống ở đây. Năm 1985 khi đi thăm bạn bè ở vùng Phan Rang – Ninh Thuận tôi mới biết đến người Chăm cùng với một nền văn hóa đầy ấn tượng. Người con gái Chăm có đôi mắt đen láy, ẩn dưới đôi mày đậm đẹp mê hồn. 

Khu di tích Tháp Đôi ngày nay rộng rãi, không gian thoáng đãng. Diện tích ngày nay bao gồm diện tích của Chợ, của nhà Chùa… Mặt tiền của khu di tích đường Trần Hưng Đạo là Đồn Công an phường Đống Đa ngày xưa.. Xung quanh tháp là bãi cỏ xanh, bố cục thẩm mỹ và bắt mắt. Ban đêm những bóng đèn cao áp với ánh sáng vàng hắt lên ngôi tháp cổ với vẻ huyền bí.
Mấy trăm năm phơi mình với nắng gió đã khoác lên mình ngôi tháp vẻ trầm mặc. Sự ngưng đọng của thời gian dưới lớp gạch đá màu đỏ kia chứng minh cho sự kiêu hãnh và dáng vẻ uy nghi đến lạ kỳ.

Tìm một chỗ trong quán cà phê đối diện. Tôi ngắm nhìn toàn bộ khu di tích về đêm.Trên những chiếc ghế đá, nhiều đôi trai gái đang tâm sự dưới những bóng đèn. Một không gian tĩnh mịch và sâu lắng. 

Trên đỉnh cũng như xung quanh tháp còn hiển hiện rất nhiều sự sửa sang phục chế với những phần đã hư hại qua thời gian và sương gió. Các cơ quan chức năng đã nhờ các chuyên gia nước ngoài với những trang thiết bị hiện đại để phục chế lại ngôi tháp. Nhưng xem ra vẫn không thể nào phục chế lại như nguyên thủy được. Tháp Chàm nói chung là biểu tượng văn hóa và nền văn minh lâu đời của họ. Dân tộc Chăm đã thổi vào đó cái hồn của dân tộc mình. Trong mỗi viên gạch để xây nên ngọn tháp đều ẩn chứa triết lý tôn giáo và sức sống. Làm thế nào họ xây dựng được những ngôi tháp như thế vào giai đoạn lịch sử cách đây cả hàng mấy trăm năm vẫn là điều còn bí ẩn.

Trong tỉnh Bình Định có nhiều khu di tích của nền văn hóa Chăm - pa như tháp Dương Long, tháp Bánh Ít, tháp Bình Lâm. Nhìn tháp đứng sừng sững giữa bầu trời đêm, tôi bất chợt nghĩ đến cuộc đời của Huyền Trân công chúa, và những giai thoại tình yêu về người con gái của mảnh đất Đại Việt xưa…

Từ vùng đất Thuận – Hóa, mấy thế kỷ sau Nguyễn Hoàng đưa dân vào khai phá. Từ đây, triều đại nhà Nguyễn gắn kết với Đàng trong với 9 vị chúa và 13 triều vua, đã đi vào lịch sử dân tộc với bao biến cố lịch sử.

Một sự hy sinh vì lợi ích dân tộc. Một chuyện tình thiên niên kỷ thứ II trên biển. Một công lao khai phá của tiền nhân đã tạo nên một dải đất như ngày nay.
Tháp Đôi nằm trong dải đất đó. Tháp Đôi của nền văn hóa Chăm, một trong những nền văn hóa trong cộng đồng văn hóa các dân tộc Việt Nam.

Đêm tượng đài Quang Trung.
_Du Lich Quy Nhon_

Tôi lại vòng xuống phố và dừng lại ở tượng đài Quang Trung.
Không gian vui nhộn và những ánh đèn sáng rực. Những chiếc xe dừng lại ở vòng xoay. Nhiều em nhỏ đang chạy nhảy nô đùa trong một không gian mát mẻ, rộng rãi, sạch sẽ. Nhiều đôi vợ chồng trẻ ẵm con ra đây đang đi dạo. Nhiều thanh niên nam nữ ngồi dọc theo các tam cấp xây bằng đá của tượng đài. Tôi ngẩng đầu nhìn vị Hoàng đế với vó ngựa tung cao tiến về phía trước. Áo bào tung bay trong gió. Thanh gươm sáng chói hằn trên nền trời đêm.

Tôi lại xa Quy Nhơn một lần nữa.
Thành phố đã để lại trong tôi một tình cảm dạt dào, sự tự hào của người đã từng sống ở Quy Nhơn, người con của quê hương Bình Định.
Thiên nhiên đã tạo cho Quy Nhơn là thành phố của Núi sau lưng - Biển xanh phía trước. Hàng dừa trước trường Đại học Quy Nhơn nghiêng vừa đủ để soi mình trước biển. Đẹp và thơ mộng quá.
Mỗi khi về, vẫn không khỏi ngạc nhiên khi thấy Quy Nhơn quyến rũ cảm xúc lạ lùng. Một Quy Nhơn vẫn còn đó những ngỡ ngàng ở tương lai.
Khi chuyến xe từ từ leo dốc Quy Hòa, tôi vẫn còn kịp nhìn lại Quy Nhơn kiều diễm thướt tha với ánh đèn hình vòng cung ven biển đường Nguyễn Huệ. Một dải sao lấp lánh vắt qua đầm Thị Nại ở hướng xa xa.

Quy nhơn ơi ! Chào tạm biệt nhé !

----------

